# Growing Marijuana



## suzy cremecheese (Oct 7, 2006)

_*Edit:* Never mind I found the place where you shut that off. Maybe I would have kept getting them if they didnt say that._

Hey I like your forums. Ive been exploring them. Getting to know them. I find it hard to believe that no one else has mentioned that emails from "Growing Marijuana." Can be a little rattling. Maybe you should tone that down.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2006)

When you sign up for your account you choose how you would like your thread subscription, it is in your profile and can be changed at any time.

Rollitup


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 18, 2008)

Rollitup, Please help me!!! My plants are getting droopier and droopier, I've read it could be heat stress, needs more circulation, too much water, too little water, too many nutrients or not enough!! I have a picture, if you could tell me what you think that would be great!!! Thank you soo much!







Error


----------



## mrsjmunugez (May 19, 2008)

yep, i watered her with nutrients and she perked right up


----------



## tallmatt0114 (Aug 5, 2008)

just planted my germinated seeds 2 days ago. i used miracle grow potting soil. they sprouted over night last night. its already about 1 to 2 inches tall. and im looking for any tips on how to grow a healthy good budding plant. 


answers???


----------



## slippytit (Nov 5, 2008)

iv always wanted 2 grow weed but want 2 know exactly what im doing b4 i start. i live beside my grandparents farm and iv found the perfect place in the loft of a farm house for my grow box. just a few questions:
do you only have the fans and exhaust goin when the lights are on or 24/7?
my grandparents obviously will be paying the electric bill so can any1 give me a ballpark figure for the cost of say a 400w hps and 2 fans for lyk 9 weeks? for eg £40, £80 £150 i have no idea!
Also i live in ireland the loft is basicly the same temp as outside except for being wind proof! when my lights are off will i need a small heater in my grow box?


----------



## jonaconda (Dec 15, 2008)

shouldn't need a heater in the grow box as heat from the lights should be sufficient. you should keep the lights on 24/7 until you are ready to start flowering because for a marijuana plant in the vegetative state does not need any night periods as older plants do. as far as your fans go, i keep mine on all during the day but off at night. seems to work great. plant lots of seeds and keep the strongest few of them depending on your space.


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 16, 2008)

I've got a brown leaf. What should I do????


----------



## dannyking (Dec 17, 2008)

I've got a brown bum. what should I do??


----------



## jollytime (Feb 26, 2009)

i planted my clons a week ago, I see that they are yellow around the edges, i am using a 400mh and a 600 sodiom 24 hours about 3.5 feet ftom from the tops 83 degree 50% humity. some of the leafs were curled down at the tips so i moved the lights to 4 feet and stoped watering 4 times a day for a hour. i am using a air pump drip system. thanks


----------



## tdsii (Nov 23, 2009)

dannyking said:


> I've got a brown leaf. what should I do??



Smoke it for God's sake!!!


----------



## Dragon toker (Dec 9, 2009)

tallmatt0114 said:


> just planted my germinated seeds 2 days ago. i used miracle grow potting soil. they sprouted over night last night. its already about 1 to 2 inches tall. and im looking for any tips on how to grow a healthy good budding plant.
> 
> 
> answers???


I'm in pretty much the same point my plants are 2 1/2 inches tall and about 5 days old they have like four leaves on the top of them looking kind of like tiny palm trees. They are indoors using just sunlight and soil with some root starter and water. I'm just wondering when they will start looking more like the plants i've seen here on the sight. I know most are clones so that doesn't really help me with what to look for.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm confused...why are people bringing their problems to this thread?


----------

